# [gelöst] Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display



## hAtE NeVeR dIeS (11. November 2014)

*[gelöst] Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzlich in der Bucht ein gebrauchtes Notebook, HP Elitebook 2530p ersteigert. Das Gerät ist soweit auch in Ordnung, allerdings habe ich dennoch ein kleines Problem, weshalb ich Hilfe benötige.

Auf dem Display des Notebooks erscheinen ab und an durchgehende, vertikale Streifen, zumeist grün. Diese lassen sich zumeist beheben, indem die Stellung des Display geändert wird. Es liegt also ein Kabelschaden vor.

Ich frage mich, welches Kabel dies sein könnte, sodass ich dieses ersetzen kann. Ein solches Kabel hat ja zumeist auch eine Bezeichnung, welche ich beim Suchen nach einem passenden Kabel benötige. Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich ein Bild davon geschossen, welches im Anhang zu finden ist.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display*

Das ist das Flachbandkabel des Displays,  das ist für gewöhnlich fest damit verlötet und lässt sich entsprechend nicht tauschen.


----------



## Exception (12. November 2014)

*AW: Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display*

Sieh erstmal nach ob nicht nur die Steckverbindung im Scharnier locker ist. Mein Asus F3M hatte regelmäßig das Problem daß sich der Stecker durch das auf- und zuklappen löste.


----------



## hAtE NeVeR dIeS (12. November 2014)

*AW: Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display*

Ich habe das gesamte Notebook gestern zerlegt. Der Fehler tritt nur dann auf, wenn das Display leicht verwindet wird. Ich habe an allen Kabel gewackelt, da passierte nichts. Auch der Teil, welcher durch die Scharniere geht ist IO. Bei diesem Notebook sind alle Kabel abnehmbar, dass Displaykabel ist nicht verlötet. Da nur dann auftritt, wenn die Stellung des Displays verändert wird, denke ich dies vernachlässigen zu können. In normaler Ruhestellung tritt der Fehler nicht auf.


----------



## hAtE NeVeR dIeS (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Grüne vertikale Streifen auf dem Display*

Hierzu noch eine Rückmeldung. Ich habe das Gerät eingeschickt und nun wieder zurück bekommen. Das gesamte Display musste getauscht werden, nun funktioniert das Gerät wieder tadellos.


----------

